

Mixergy gets to know a lot about Steve Jobs from the founder of Smugmug - akshat
http://mixergy.com/smugmug-chris-macaskill-interview/

======
blasdel
_> I remember reading Robert Scoble talked about you, guys, like he invented
it himself, like SmugMug was his baby._

Scoble does that shit with everything -- see how ridiculous he got with
FriendFeed (and how much of an ass he made out of himself at Startup School)

~~~
wdewind
Yea at first I thought friend feed was his company...

------
AndrewWarner
Check out the story of how Steve Jobs cried his way to a deal.

I should probably clip the Steve Jobs stories because Chris tells them so
well.

~~~
akshat
One of your best interviews. Actually now that I have finished listening to
the whole interview, the Steve Jobs part was only one of the highlights. The
rest was amazing too.

~~~
tbrooks
Hear, hear. The MightyWords story was awesome. Chris seems so relatable. I
wish there was more videos of him speaking and telling stories.

Good job Andrew, this was an awesome interview.

------
akshat
This is simply amazing. Do give it a listen.

------
necrecious
The story of getting Next ported to Intel, and it made the difference in Apple
buying Next instead of BeOS, was great.

The behind the scene handling of Steve Jobs is classic "managing up."

------
thesethings
Please everybody, listen the whole way through. The Steve stories are in the
first have of the interview. And they're pretty juicy (maybe just because
we've never heard them before, unlike lots of other Steve legend?).

You may be tempted to stop the interview after that. But Chris is an amazing
and admirable entrepreneur AND person. He shares some really moving stuff
about his background that makes all of the Steve stuff fall away.

------
rykov
Andrew, it looks like the audio feed in iTunes is stuck. I've been itching to
hear the latest episodes.

~~~
ryanhuff
It has been completely borked in Google Listen. No Mixergy updates in 2 weeks
now, which is unfortunate, as I often listen to podcasts while commuting.
ITunes has been working for me though.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Sorry. We can't seem to get it back up, but we're working on it.

I hired a wp company to figure out what's going on and straighten it out.

If anyone has any insight: <http://mixergy.com/contact>

~~~
Timothee
I'm glad you're looking into it. I tweeted about it to you but didn't hear
back and wasn't sure if it was a technical problem or a business decision.
(though odd since the video feed seemed fine)

------
terpua
If you are down and need inspiration _now_ , listen to this.

Chris, if you are reading this, thanks for sharing. Amazing, amazing, amazing.

Andrew, the best so far.

------
siculars
Now this is what a real interview should be like. I really need to tip my hat
to Andrew for probing with some uncomfortable questions and applaud Chris for
answering them. Usually you just hear someone speak about what they do; It is
not often you get to hear someone speak about who they are and how they got to
be that way.

------
matrix
Great interview, filled with interesting stories - well worth checking out
just for the Steve Job stories.

PS: And thanks Andrew, for steering away from linkbait titles.

------
brandnewlow
Andrew, get your site a favicon!

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks, but I think I have one.

